# Pink Cards and prescriptions



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I have heard that anyone requiring prescriptions from a hospital is now required to have a photocopy of their Pink Card (or take their Pink Card which is then photocopied at the pharmacy) , as this is a requirement from UK. Is this correct or just one hospitals interpretation. Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As you need to produce your pink card to prove you are entitled to treatment whenever you go to the state hospitals I would imagine that that will also apply when you go for prescriptions from the hospitals.
They need to know that you are entitled to cheap medicines.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As you need to produce your pink card to prove you are entitled to treatment whenever you go to the state hospitals I would imagine that that will also apply when you go for prescriptions from the hospitals.
> They need to know that you are entitled to cheap medicines.


Thank you Veronica for the quick reply. Our local health centre here in the mountains (state) know us, and we do not have to present our pink cards any more. However the rumour appears to be that this is a new directive from UK, which I would like to know the validity of, as there is nothing on any government website I can find to this effect.


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

i can answer this one......if you have a pink card [ issued here in Cyprus] you dont need a photocopy, if, however, you are still attending the hospital with the european health card [ blue plastic one] then the pharmacy need a copy..................before ,if you just produced your card the pharmacy copied it and gave you it back, i guess its saving hospital money on ink and paper if we take our own copies!...........i dont think its a government thing, just one adopted by the hospital admin........i was there this morning so now have all this info


----------

